# Studying genetics



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

So I would really like to learn a lot more about colors and genetics in horses. What are some good resources for me to look at? Genetics have always been a bit of an interest of mine and I would like to expand my knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Animal Genetics


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there is there anything in particular you want to learn about equine genetics is a pretty broad subject 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

color combinations, dominant and recessive genes, aaand that sounds good. I'd like to learn about what breeds hold what genes like paints and coloring and such


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

HORSE COLOR EDUCATIONAL PAGES: Learn about blue roan, grullo, champagne, buckskin, and other colors

Morgan Colors- Your Information Station for Morgan Color Genetics and Color History


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

THE best equine colour forum, on the net...

Forums | Equine Color Genetics

Lizzie


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright thanks everyone  I'm trying to figure out what colors I'd get with a palomino x palomino and a palomino x liver chestnut since the 2 studs I chose for my mare are those colors. No worries, I chose confo over color but I'm curious on what I could get!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Red + red = always red. 

Palomino + palomino = chestnut, palomino, or cremello. 

All 3 are red based (palomino = chestnut + cream) and since each palomino has a 50% chance of passing on cream, the foal may inherit no cream (chestnut), one copy (one from one parent, nothing from the other, resulting in palomino), or one copy from either parent (chestnut + 2 copies of cream = cremello).

Chestnut + palomino = chestnut or palomino, as explained above.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

thank you, how on earth do you know all this?! I envy your knowledge of the subject...now on to study it on my own! woo!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A lot of reading, really. I found it interesting a couple of years ago and started reading into it. We still do. Unfortunately, I suck at practical things like first aid. :lol:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

first aid is something that comes with practice. Bring on the wounds and gushing blood for me, however give me a complex topic like genetics and I'll look like a monkey scratching her head in confusion. Where abouts in ND are you?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Genetics just takes lots of hours reading. I got interested in horse genetics in college. I like to find something I'm curious about and read about it. Or I ask Chiillaa, NDAppy, or Poseidon when I'm curious about something or I need to be corrected when i confuse my facts, or if I'm unsure about something they have taught me a lot. That's the great thing about this forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Genetics just takes lots of hours reading. I got interested in horse genetics in college. I like to find something I'm curious about and read about it. Or I ask Chiillaa, NDAppy, or Poseidon when I'm curious about something or I need to be corrected when i confuse my facts, or if I'm unsure about something they have taught me a lot. That's the great thing about this forum!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I agree! I love it here; it's such a learning conducive environment and people take their time to explain things to you. It's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

cowgirl928 said:


> first aid is something that comes with practice. Bring on the wounds and gushing blood for me, however give me a complex topic like genetics and I'll look like a monkey scratching her head in confusion. Where abouts in ND are you?


Fargo currently, at NDSU. I am from Minot though. 


And I will more than happily take time to explain something in detail..mostly because it is more interesting that typing out a 6 page rhetorical analysis on a 2 page article about Guitar Hero.. sigh.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

well that sounds...like an interesting paper...

You guys just got some snow DUMPED on you if you're in Fargo. It better not be the winter that lasts til April.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*snickers* You were seriously assigned that Po? 

At least her roads weren't "No travel advised" :rofl: which no one apparently listens to anyways.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

the "No travel advised" is usually ignored in this state though isn't it? It's like the one rule that most people break haha

On the bright side Poseidon, the semester is half ways done! just a few more bs'ed papers and summer is here!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha it's 65 degrees here in Oklahoma you guys have fun with your snow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol Not by me! I value my life too much. A lot of times the No Travel Advised should be changes to "Keep your stupid butt at home" :rofl:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Haha it's 65 degrees here in Oklahoma you guys have fun with your snow
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh shush. 

Ha I agree! No travel advised means stay off the road! It's not like it's just advised because someone feels like making it that way :lol: it's for a reason


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Hehe up here it's called "Travel not recommended". Which there is a lot of today from the snow dump we got yesterday afternoon/night.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Actually, it's not terrible here right now. Fluffy snow falling steadily. The worst was blowing this morning because it's all covering ice. I'm shuffling around outside to avoid busting my ***.

And yes, I was assigned that. I am an elite BS-er, so I pulled it off. I just outsnarked my TA about 45 minutes ago about our next paper too. She's not a fan of this particular class.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

if it makes you feel any better, last semester I bs'ed a 5 pg paper on the historical fact of "Gone With the Wind". If it wasn't such a long movie it never would have gotten done haha

Did you guys get the freezing rain last night too?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not that I know of. It has just been melting slowly over the last few days, so with all of the powdery stuff blowing over the refrozen ice..it sucked. The snow is mushy on the roads here too so it's like driving on frosting.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

cowgirl928 said:


> Ha I agree! No travel advised means stay off the road!


To women, yes. To men it means you have to get out there and prove you can drive anywhere and in any kind of weather, and then hiding the tow bill from your wife...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Face that only works if you don't call you wife to pull your stupid butt out of the ditch... :rofl: 

Case in point -


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Face that only works if you don't call you wife to pull your stupid butt out of the ditch... :rofl:
> 
> Case in point -


:lol: I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

haha! That's perfect!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:rofl: Not perfect when he is calling me at 530am to come pick his butt up. I dang near went in the ditch trying to get to him. NOT FUN. :rofl:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

no, but you had the wonderful opportunity of giving him that smug "i told you so" face. it had to have been worth it!


----------

